# Reels in the rain



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

I've wondered for a while what the effects of rain are on a reel. Everytime theres even a light sprinkle I am hesitant to go fishing. I dont give two craps about getting wet myself, but should I be worried about my gear? I know it's not good to blast or soak a reel with any water, but will many rain drops find their way inside my reel and if so is it doing enough damage for it to be a bad idea? Do you fish in the rain? Ive heard some fish can get on the chew in the rain, what have you experienced?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Never considered it an issue. Fresh water isn't a threat unless you dunk the reels. Cautions about rinsing reels come from blasting them with hoses, which can drive dirt into the reel. The water isn't the issue, especially not rainfall. Its hard enough finding time when its not too windy. Don't let rain put you off


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Blast my reels with the hose all the time, and dont have a problem


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

:shock: ........when i put my rods in the back of the ute after fish'n, i always hope it pisses rain on them on the way home to save washing them later. and much rather fish in rain then heavy wind.


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.texasgulfcoastfishing.com/reelcare.htm
I hose rods and reels after every trip.
Paul


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

if there is some dirt/salt/sand on the reel and it gets rained on then it sometimes washes it into the reel, but other than that i think it cleans it for you!


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Ok not so much a matter of damaging them (poor choice of words on my part) but breaking down the internal lubrication, which may over time cause damage. I thought I read that somewhere. Oh well cant be that bad anyway. Good news!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I dunk mine in the pool when i come home from fishing , fresh water pool , have never had any trouble and the reels look clean , possibly the wrong thing to do , but better than putting them to bed dirty


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Bazzoo, just a guess here, but wouldn't chlorine effect the reel negatively over time? Or is it a real fresh water pool? 
I hose mine off most of the time, but only with a light spray. Sometimes I run them under the shower as well. I re-lubricate every few weeks, but don't obsess too much. All of my reels are reasonable quality and I don't have any problems at all. I think my RAM tube rod holders do a good job of keeping most of the salt water well clear of them. Thankfully I do a pretty good job of keeping them dunk-free these days. 
I really don't think rain is something to be concerned with at all.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

5th your prolly right , but i always kep the chlorine low in my pool , so havnt noticed any differance , i dry them off anyway.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

5thofNovember said:


> Bazzoo, just a guess here, but wouldn't chlorine effect the reel negatively over time? Or is it a real fresh water pool?
> I hose mine off most of the time, but only with a light spray. Sometimes I run them under the shower as well. I re-lubricate every few weeks, but don't obsess too much. All of my reels are reasonable quality and I don't have any problems at all. I think my RAM tube rod holders do a good job of keeping most of the salt water well clear of them. Thankfully I do a pretty good job of keeping them dunk-free these days.
> I really don't think rain is something to be concerned with at all.


When you say you re-lubricate them, what exactly are you doing? Are you lubing the outside only or do you take the spool off and have at the inside? Are you just spraying them with lannox or using proper reel oil?


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

It shouldn't be a problem really if you were that cautious just put on some reel covers until it stopped raining. Anyway my reels always get saltwater splashed on them it and it dosen't affect them. But as for blasting your reels with a hose do that if you want to strip your reels after every time you use them. That's when the water will wash away the grease and oil. I just get hotwater and sponge all the salt off my reel then give it a spray with inox. Does the job nicely


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

The only time mine get a wash is if it rains


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I get in the shower with mine after a trip and rub myself close to them..........ehem... no not really....... but I do let the steam get at them but have the drag tightened up.... then let them dry in the sun and give the moving parts a spray with Innox.. I also have a few ports that I can spray into aswell.. give them a quick wipe and then relax the drags on them


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I've always hosed down my rods and reels for years and never had any problems with expensive and cheapy reels. Having said that I always let them dry in the sun all day though.

Milt,


----------



## Ferrins (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't consider rain an issue.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey wopfish are you sure you are on the correct site? 
Obscure I am sure but are you all right mate? :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Seasquirt theres ney wrong with having a shower with yer rod...especially when you have a viper, a godzilla and a monster mesh to sponge down !!!


----------

